# Useful Dog Tricks



## Mayonnaise (Oct 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;P9Fyey4D5hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Fyey4D5hg[/video]

Ah, how I wish I could train my dog like that.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 25, 2010)

lol I know what you mean.  he's a cute dog too.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2010)

Silly goggie, he thinks he's peoples


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuck you, FA.

I read this title as "Useful Dog Dicks".

You have broken my brain.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Fuck you, FA.
> 
> I read this title as "Useful Dog Dicks".
> 
> You have broken my brain.


O__O


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, that is one smart dog!


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 29, 2010)

These are the tricks I will train my dog
[yt]qre7e9z055M[/yt]


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 29, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> [video=youtube;P9Fyey4D5hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Fyey4D5hg[/video]
> 
> Ah, how I wish I could train my dog like that.



I've trained a couple of cool tricks into my dog.. but WTF? I WANT MY DOG TO THROW THINGS AWAY FOR ME AND BRING ME THE TV REMOTE!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

Clayton said:


> These are the tricks I will train my dog
> [awesome]


 Is that a police dog or did some guy just have a lot of spare time?

Because police dogs can do crazy shit.


----------

